# Eure WM-Hymne 2006!



## Muli (12 Juni 2006)

Jetzt zur WM kommt ja das eine oder andere Lied zum Geschehen!
Ich wollte von Euch mal hören, welches Euer persönlicher Favorit ist! Welches gefällt euch am besten?

Also votet bitte fleißig mit!


Greetz Muli!


----------



## Driver (12 Juni 2006)

habe für Herbert Grönemeyer gevotet ... klasse titel


----------



## AMUN (13 Juni 2006)

*Ich stimme mal für „Grönemeyer“! Vielleicht haben die anderen Teams dann soviel mitleid das sie unseren Jungs den Titel schenken*


----------



## FcG.Kiffer (19 Juni 2006)

also ganz ehrlich:ich finde den song von grönemeyer scheiße....
der klingt irgendwie dumm zusammengewürfelt und die guten tage von ihm sind inzwischen auch vorbei...
vollkommen überzeugt hat mich dagegen das lied von den sportis...seit "ich roque" binsch jetzt schon ein großer fan von ihnen und finde das gesamte album einfach klasse ^^


----------



## Maddason (24 Juni 2006)

Ich hab für die Sportfreunde gestimmt - die hör ich zwar nie, weil ich ihren Sound bekackt find, aber der Text von 54, 74, 90, 2006 ist einfach die nackte Wahrheit!


----------



## Merten (25 Juni 2006)

Sportfreunde Stiller sind ganz weit oben auch mit deren anderen Liedern!


----------



## julian (1 Juli 2006)

ich habe für grönemeyer gevotet, ist ein lied, in das man sich erstmal ein paar mal hineinhören muss, aber dann fand ich es klasse.


----------



## lennon (3 Juli 2006)

Puh! Schwere Wahl. Hab mich aber auch für den Song von Grönemeyer entschieden. Nachdem ich ihn ein paarmal gehört hab, finde ich ihn eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## freak123 (3 Juli 2006)

ich hab ein anderes gewählt....

obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wüsste welches lied mir am ehesten passt


----------



## giftbox (16 Juli 2006)

54 74 90 2010 die party geht weiter


----------



## jopenn2003 (20 Juli 2006)

definitv die sportfreunde auch wenn es n bisschen voreilig war n cooles lied


----------



## Striggel (1 Aug. 2006)

hab für das von pocher gevotet


----------



## kai23 (2 Aug. 2006)

bin ebenfalls für pochers lied


----------



## ChrisNRW (2 Aug. 2006)

Pocher ist der Hammer !!!!!!! Also Schwarz und Weiß war ganz cool


----------



## unreal (2 Aug. 2006)

Der Titel von Sportfreunde Stiller ist ein Ohrwurm, und geht 
mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf! genial


----------



## Fox (2 Aug. 2006)

Das Lied von Sportfreunde Stiller konnte ja schnell abgeändert und auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden


----------



## kleenerkerl (2 Aug. 2006)

das neue danke lied von xavier naidoo ist spitze


----------



## Spike (2 Aug. 2006)

Der Vorteil für die Sportfreunde ist natürlich, dass sie in 4 Jahren wieder mit ihrem Lied dabei sein können. Für mich eh das Beste.


----------



## giftbox (3 Aug. 2006)

Natürlich die sportfreunde vorallem weil ich sie gesehen hab wie sie das lied zum ersten mal live gespielt haben wems interesiert Alianz Arena München bei einem 2 liga spiel


----------



## fantozzi (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich habe für unseren Herbert gestimmt, weil ich meine, daß man das Lied auch nach der WM noch sehr gut anhören kann. Die reinen Fußballieder kommen wohl erst in zwei (EM), bzw. vier (WM) Jahren wieder auf.


----------



## icks-Tina (3 Aug. 2006)

Love Generation...............................


----------



## meth_ (3 Aug. 2006)

54 74 90 2006 von den sporties


----------



## tic (3 Aug. 2006)

also das stück der sportis hat absolute hitqualitäten, auch der pocher song hat eine vielzahl von menschen angesprochen, obwohl ich von ihm nicht gerade begeistert bin


----------



## mikkado (4 Aug. 2006)

Sportfreunde ... hat mir am Anfang gar nicht gefallen, aber jetzt mag ich es.


----------



## Alras (4 Aug. 2006)

54 74 90 2010! : ) bzw 2006
durfte auf keiner WM Party fehlen und hat immer für stimmung gesorgt!


----------



## morgoe (4 Aug. 2006)

Sportfreunde sind einfach geil.


----------



## Konsti (4 Aug. 2006)

Oliver Pocher - Schwarz und Weiss was sonst? party! :thumbup:


----------



## Gilimi (4 Aug. 2006)

Die sportis sind immer noch the one and only in sachen fußballlieder.
und dieses dauernde oheoheohe von herbert geht mir voll an die nerven


----------



## ridley (4 Aug. 2006)

herbert ist einfach der beste , der hat es wenigstens auch ernst gemeint mit dem lied


----------



## formarco (5 Aug. 2006)

ganz klar die sportis


----------



## yume (6 Aug. 2006)

Nach der WM müßte man den Song von Xavier Naidoo mitreinnehmen, DANKE, der ist echt klasse!!!


----------



## foofighter41 (10 Aug. 2006)

ich hab die sportfreunde genommen die sind an sich cool auch die ganzen anderen lieder


----------



## Diablo (28 Okt. 2006)

ich hab für ein anderes gestimmt, da mein favorit das lied von den "nordend antistars" ist


----------



## Muli (23 Nov. 2006)

Die WM ist ja schon länger vorbei und ich schliesse mal diese Umfrage


----------

